

Dissecting The Opening Lines Of 25 Famous Novels - aytekin
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3026864/infographic-dissecting-the-opening-lines-of-25-famous-novels#2

======
ybaumes
After reading the article I found diagram cute, that's true. But I still don't
understand the method how they are generated. It's not even discussed in the
article. I don't know the benefits of it, how do you analyse a diagram?

It sums up to a big text advertising a cute poster.

